# 13" Zs For sale 72 spoke



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

Brand new/unmounted, still in the box-only taken out for pictures
Baby blue and chrome 13" 72 spoke straight lace Zs 
serial numbers and Zenith of California engraving on the hub ring
"Heavy Duty" Chrome Locking k/os 
Adapters
Hammer
suprise since you looked gimme $1450 to ship these to your door!!!
Get custom Zs WITHOUT the wait!!!


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

heresd a pic JD took for me before he shipped them to me


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

someone has to have a baby blue car they are building or that is already built that could use some Zs!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lovin em homie, jus hard to ask the building cost when they are custom colored... if they were all chrome you can ask new cost just because of the turn around time, but youre stuck hoping someone needs that color.. and someone like me that would ride em doesnt wana pay cost cause we know there is such a small market


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Damn!
After all that,you up and sell them :around:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

DAMM :tears: FIND A NEW CAR AND PAINT IT THIS COLOR


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I'm selling them. Someone make me an offer


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 31 2011, 01:51 PM~19745923
> *DAMM :tears: FIND A NEW CAR AND PAINT IT THIS COLOR
> *


Yeah I hate to do it...will work on another set though when I find my next ride!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Jan 31 2011, 11:56 AM~19745948
> *Yeah I'm selling them. Someone made me an offer I couldn't refuse so I sold the car these were going on. I'm still waiting on k/os and adapters so these never got mounted. I understand what was said about asking for cost but you can pay cost and have to wait for them to be built or pay cost and have a new set of zeniths now. Technnically I should charge more for them because I'm giving you the opportunity to be convenienced and not wait for a set to be built. You will he getting them now.  I already waited I can go 2500 if 1800 is not good...that's only $700 I'm charging for my time for waiting a yr for these to get done. Its up to u guys
> *


well, thats one way of looking at it :wow:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2011, 01:55 PM~19746792
> *well, thats one way of looking at it  :wow:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2011, 02:55 PM~19746792
> *well, thats one way of looking at it  :wow:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 31 2011, 12:51 PM~19745923
> *DAMM :tears: FIND A NEW CAR AND PAINT IT THIS COLOR
> *


best advice yet


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: liking them wheels


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Jan 31 2011, 10:08 PM~19750545
> *:thumbsup:  liking them wheels
> *


thanks, you should buy them


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dam JD sure does build a bad azz wheel! God Luck with your sale.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Jan 31 2011, 07:41 PM~19750978
> *Dam JD sure does build a bad azz wheel! God Luck with your sale.
> *


x2


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Jan 31 2011, 10:41 PM~19750978
> *Dam JD sure does build a bad azz wheel! God Luck with your sale.
> *


i agree will end up getting another set when i find my next ride...but prolly 60 spoke xlace :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Jan 31 2011, 08:49 PM~19751099
> *i agree will end up getting another set when i find my next ride...but prolly 60 spoke xlace  :biggrin:
> *


I would just keep them and have someone like Chopz redo them the color of your next low-low....TTT for some Bad ass Zenith's......


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 1 2011, 08:57 AM~19755175
> *I would just keep them and have someone like Chopz redo them the color of your next low-low....TTT for some Bad ass Zenith's......
> *




yeah but then youre painting over powdercoat... id paint another car this color before i did that.. 

wonder how these would look on my ride... hmmm


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Jan 31 2011, 09:49 PM~19751099
> *i agree will end up getting another set when i find my next ride...but prolly 60 spoke xlace  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 1 2011, 12:33 PM~19755898
> *yeah but then youre painting over powdercoat... id paint another car this color before i did that..
> 
> wonder how these would look on my ride... hmmm
> *


They'd look nice with that top...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

they would look coo with my top.. but im not willing to pay ur price lol... 

i love em... but gotta do what i can do u know, not gonna front and say i can drop 1800 on em


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

How long have u been waiting for knock offs & adapters??


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Feb 1 2011, 10:23 PM~19761230
> *How long have u been waiting for knock offs & adapters??
> *


hurry up and buy and i will work something out with JD to ship direct to whoever buys or will have them delivered direct from me when i get them!


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

To the top


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so 1800, no adatpers and no spinners, and wait...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2011, 12:03 PM~19766997
> *so 1800, no adatpers and no spinners,  and wait...
> *


THERE SHIPPING THIS WEEK SO THERES NO WAIT 

IF YOUR INTERESTED IN BUYING THEM KENNY ILL SHIP THE KNOCKOFFS TO YOU


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> THERE SHIPPING THIS WEEK SO THERES NO WAIT
> 
> IF YOUR INTERESTED IN BUYING THEM KENNY ILL SHIP THE KNOCKOFFS TO YOU
> :0


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 2 2011, 02:35 PM~19767187
> *THERE SHIPPING THIS WEEK SO THERES NO WAIT
> 
> IF YOUR INTERESTED IN BUYING THEM KENNY ILL SHIP THE KNOCKOFFS TO YOU
> *


there you have it!! no wait ,,,you can buy them and have them by next week!! that came straight from the source! thanks JD for dropping in!


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

they almost look turquise in low light..lemme see if i can get more real quick


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt...for more better pics listed on page 1


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

no wait jd said k/os and adapters can go out this week


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

someone from the LA area buys these I might be able to hand deliver these to you!


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

hurry up and buy


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

will negotiate price....just shoot me offers no BS though


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

no offers??


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

someone give me 1650 shipped for these


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Feb 5 2011, 07:30 PM~19797349
> *someone give me 1650 shipped for these
> *


Does that price include the knockoffs and adapters.


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Jan 30 2011, 10:05 AM~19736808
> *Baby blue and chrome 13" 72 spoke straight lace Zs
> serial numbers and Zenith of California engraving on the hub ring
> "Heavy Duty" Chrome Locking Adapters
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: DAM THAT'S THE COLOR I'M PAINTING MY CAR SOON. IMA KEEP MY FINGERS CROSSED SO I GET ENOUGH ON MY TAXES $$ :happysad:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

top


----------



## 72_Spokes (Feb 9, 2011)

nice wheels


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

back ttt


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

so it took a year for those color match zenith goood lord i thought the paint shop was bullshitting :wow:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics of rims with KOs and Adapters.


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Feb 11 2011, 10:38 AM~19843642
> *Pics of rims with KOs and Adapters.
> *


jd has the k/os and adapters we are trying to figure out who is going to buy these so they can be shipped direct to the buyer or if im going to just keep them!


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

back ttt


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

top


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Feb 3 2011, 06:39 PM~19779796
> *no wait jd said k/os and adapters can go out this week
> *


Dam homie,still no adapters or spinners,good luck on the sale :wow:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## CARNE ASADA (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 20 2011, 08:06 PM~19919623
> *Dam homie,still no adapters or spinners,good luck on the sale :wow:
> *


no shit, theres no guarantee you'll get them anytime this year


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Feb 1 2011, 09:23 PM~19761230
> *How long have u been waiting for knock offs & adapters??
> *


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

To the top for homie...


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

k/os and knock offs will be at my doorstep on tuesday!


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

i have the k/os and adapters so hurry and buy or im stashing them for a later date!!


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

back ttt


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

make an offer...i have k/os and adapters...will take more pics with request!


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt for new pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Mar 27 2011, 09:09 PM~20197256
> *make an offer...i have k/os and adapters...will take more pics with request!
> *


how much did u have in mind for those bad boys


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Mar 29 2011, 03:56 PM~20211053
> *how much did u have in mind for those bad boys
> *


refer to first post....but will send you a pm


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

offers anyone??


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

someone make an offer i cant refuse already...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Mar 30 2011, 05:37 PM~20221617
> *someone make an offer i cant refuse already...
> *



ill make u an offer you might refuse LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 30 2011, 10:18 PM~20223221
> *ill make u an offer you might refuse LOL :biggrin:
> *


you never know...they would look good with your top. so i just may negotiate with you....pm sent


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

nice Z's, pm me your lowest price :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Are the rims still in L.A.?


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 1 2011, 10:22 PM~20239581
> *Are the rims still in L.A.?
> *


no they are in tx


----------



## Rolaz (Sep 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Apr 1 2011, 09:34 PM~20239652
> *no they are in tx
> *


Where in TX?


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

right outside of austin tx


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

so how much if I go and pick them up instead of shipped????


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Apr 14 2011, 05:21 PM~20339885
> *so how much if I go and pick them up instead of shipped????
> *


pm sent


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 91710


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 6 2011, 04:45 AM~19799663
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow: DAM THAT'S THE COLOR I'M PAINTING MY CAR SOON. IMA KEEP MY FINGERS CROSSED SO I GET ENOUGH ON MY TAXES $$ :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Apr 14 2011, 04:21 PM~20339885
> *so how much if I go and pick them up instead of shipped????
> *


Damm they would look good on the 64


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Apr 16 2011, 04:49 AM~20351016
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 91710
> *


pm sent...thats cali right..if so its $1450 shipped


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

so you firm on the price still?


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Apr 17 2011, 04:28 AM~20356954
> *so you firm on the price still?
> *


1450 is cheap!


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Apr 16 2011, 02:23 PM~20352966
> *Damm they would look good on the 64
> *



:biggrin: ...Yes they will...Picked them up today.......... :thumbsup: 


Pleasure doing business with u Homie & Thanks again.......... :wave:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Apr 18 2011, 08:12 PM~20367782
> *:biggrin: ...Yes they will...Picked them up today.......... :thumbsup:
> Pleasure doing business with u Homie & Thanks again.......... :wave:
> *


np.....it was a pleasure! send me a picture of the 64 when you mount them!


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Apr 18 2011, 08:28 PM~20368454
> *np.....it was a pleasure! send me a picture of the 64 when you mount them!
> *


sure will bro................... :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on the sale bro. :thumbsup:


----------

